

Virool (YC S12) Helps Advertising Videos go Viral - adebelov
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/21/virool-helps-advertising-videos-go-viral/

======
chime
From what I see, it is based on YouTube. I'm not too familiar with YouTube's
ad rules but can Google pre-fix any video with an ad? If so, can someone else
put their ad (via YouTube ads) before my Virool video ad?

~~~
adebelov
Google will only display for videos that opt-in to have ads displayed before
them. Also, they will display videos watched on YouTube.com. Hence, of videos
we promoted so far, we haven't seen anyone have pre-rolls appear in their
vids.

------
sampsonjs
Might want to proof-read the FAQ some more. I'm seeing sentences like: "Since
system is auction-based you result may vary depending on current load of our
network. For example if you maximum bid is 5 cents per view your ad will be
only shown after all more expensive videos."

~~~
adebelov
the result of building a lean version of the system fast. We are going to be
updating our design, FAQ in 2 weeks. Thank you for noting.

------
stfu
Testimonial from their website _Our video jumped from 0 to over 500,000
YouTube views in one weekend_.

Very smart idea - making out of the shady YouTube-view-buying dealings a
legitimate business.

------
dlitwak
pretty cool. nice to see the emphasis on a company that actually makes piles
of money for a change!

~~~
tchae
definitely. very refreshing indeed.

